# DISSOCIATION IS A BITCH!!!!



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Honestly, fuck this. I am so tired of feeling like I am dead, like I am not alive, like there is no "me'' anymore. I hate this. I appreciate dissociation/depersonalization/derealization where it is needed in times of high stress, trauma, etc, but when it gets THIS severe, it becomes nothing but a big BURDON. Fuck this. I am over it.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm so fucking sick of this too.


----------



## SophieKaris (Dec 8, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I'm so fucking sick of this too.


me too and no one understands me AND I have MS ..... and no one can tell me whether its MY MS or anxiety.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

fuck this fucking shit


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

i feel ya. FUCK IT


----------



## BlackParasol (Nov 25, 2010)

Fuck it into the ground and then some.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

insaticiable said:


> Honestly, fuck this. I am so tired of feeling like I am dead, like I am not alive, like there is no "me'' anymore. I hate this. I appreciate dissociation/depersonalization/derealization where it is needed in times of high stress, trauma, etc, but when it gets THIS severe, it becomes nothing but a big BURDON. Fuck this. I am over it.


Me 3. This bites.


----------



## daniyellyshmoo (Dec 13, 2010)

here i am. 2 months living with this. and it only gets worse. i tried to watch a movie today and i couldnt get through half of it, the acting seemed bad,i was bored. my brother invited me to go see a movie with him and our friends and i made up some excuse as to why i cant. i hate this person. this person lies, this person feels fake. this person cannot talk for the life of me. i keep hoping this is a bad dream. like im in a coma or something. i remember i used to have nightmares every night, and they never felt that real. now my dreams feel more real then my own life. i dream about work, whats going to happen the next day,and i wake up wondering if it actually happened. i wish someone could get inside my brain and understand what it is that is going on because i sure as hell dont. i have no desire for anything. food doesnt taste good. drinks dont taste good. i worry about being boring 24/7. i miss the old me. i wish i could remember what caused this. i wish i could remember the exact date, so that maybe i could think of what happened that day. but i cant. here i am. stuck. this vegetable. i wish someone would pull my life support. release me from this hell. its ruining who i was. the person i was, was a kind caring person who was loved and helped many people. that person could sit around all day and be happy doing nothing. now i can barely focus on folding laundry. i cant read a book. i wish i could make sense.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

daniyellyshmoo said:


> here i am. 2 months living with this. and it only gets worse. i tried to watch a movie today and i couldnt get through half of it, the acting seemed bad,i was bored. my brother invited me to go see a movie with him and our friends and i made up some excuse as to why i cant. i hate this person. this person lies, this person feels fake. this person cannot talk for the life of me. i keep hoping this is a bad dream. like im in a coma or something. i remember i used to have nightmares every night, and they never felt that real. now my dreams feel more real then my own life. i dream about work, whats going to happen the next day,and i wake up wondering if it actually happened. i wish someone could get inside my brain and understand what it is that is going on because i sure as hell dont. i have no desire for anything. food doesnt taste good. drinks dont taste good. i worry about being boring 24/7. i miss the old me. i wish i could remember what caused this. i wish i could remember the exact date, so that maybe i could think of what happened that day. but i cant. here i am. stuck. this vegetable. i wish someone would pull my life support. release me from this hell. its ruining who i was. the person i was, was a kind caring person who was loved and helped many people. that person could sit around all day and be happy doing nothing. now i can barely focus on folding laundry. i cant read a book. i wish i could make sense.


Daniyellyshmoo,

You are making sense, and I feel you 100%!!!! For me, the first 3 months were HORRIBLE. Every month it seemed like newer symptoms would show up, and I'd go in this deep state of panic and would beg to be taken to the hospital. But let me tell you, as time goes on, this shit gets easier to deal with, and it becomes like second nature. Hang in there...I know how debilitating it can be!


----------



## SherryGee (Dec 2, 2010)

same here... this sucks!


----------



## Strangerdanger (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah fucking mother fucking bullshit


----------

